# Looking for a History of Halloween Book



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

When I was a kid, my dad, from whom I inherited much of my love for the holiday, had a book entitled _Withes, Pumpkins, & Grinning Ghosts_, which explored the roots of Halloween and many of the modern traditions associated with it.

I wanted to know if anybody knew of a similar book, preferably a more modern one, that would serve as a sort of "ultimate guide" to Halloween? I've heard of _Halloween Nation_; would that fit the bill?

On a less important side note, since I am a designer by trade, it would be nice if the book looked good, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this site:

http://www.iskullhalloween.com/

Leslie Bannatyne has written books on Halloween that might be what you're looking for.

http://www.iskullhalloween.com/Halloweenbooks2011.html


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are looking for the history or origins of Halloween, then I don't see a newer book as having much more to tell you. As far as what it looks like, cool cover art might be nice, but if you are looking for information I'd worry more about what's between the covers than what's on them.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

What type of designer are you? I'm a set, light and costume designer for theatre


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks, Roxy!

fonteek, I suppose history was only one of the aspects I was looking for. Perhaps "modern" was a poor choice of words. More thorough and in-depth would have been more accurate. As I said, looks wasn't super important. It would just be nice 

Bascombe, I'm a web/graphic designer.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have every one of those books listed, and I have to say the Halloween reader is just fabulous. I liked all those books, but the reader really gives you some great info on what Halloween was like in the past. You will not be sorry for picking up that book.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Bannatyne has probably researched the subject to greater depth than anyone else. Each of her books takes a slightly different aspect, so read some thorough descriptions to figure which one you want. She's awesome.


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for your recommendations. I'll definitely look into Bannatyne's stuff.


----------

